# RT7Lite die Alternative zu vLite (und funktioniert)



## Holyman (6. September 2010)

Welcome to RT Se7en Lite - Slipstream Service Pack,Integrate Updates,Integrate Drivers,Integrate LP,Remove Components,Enable or Disable features,Unattended Setup,Apply Tweaks,Add Icons,Wallpapers,Themes,Bootable USB or DVD

im Gegensatz zu vLite funktioniert das teil tadellos


----------



## dsmbr (15. Mai 2012)

Kann ich überhaupt nicht sagen, dass das Tool problemlos funktioniert, da Image-Dateien bei mir grundsätzlich fehlerhaft generiert worden sind und daher im Endeffekt unbrauchbar waren. Kennt jemand alternative Tools mit denen ich Windows-7-Installationen etwas anpassen kann? Ich möchte gleich die Hintergrundbilder löschen, Windows-Funktionen und die Dienste anpassen.


----------



## Alepla (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, 7Customizer. Anleitung und herunterladen auf: "7Customizer" von Blue4603 (mit Anleitung)

Nachtrag: auch bei mir wurden die Windows 7-ISO-Installationsdateien fehelrhaft generiert - unbeaufsichtigt (unattended) funktionierte nicht, der Windows 7-Programmschlüssel wurde nicht automatisch eingetragen, viele Optimierungen (Tweaks) wurden ignoriert, kurz, etwas ist falsch mit dem Programm oder wir haben noch nicht den Dreh seiner Bedienung herausgefunden, trotz genauen Lesens der Anweisungen sowohl an der Benutzeroberfläche als auch online auf der Webseite des Herstellers. Außerdem, um mit RT Se7en Lite zu arbeiten, braucht man eine mächtige Portion Geduld und Zeit, es arbeitet lähmend langsam...

Eines ist beim guten Teil sehr gut: es bietet buchstäblich *jede Menge* Möglichkeiten für die Optimierung von Windows 7 und die Einbindung von Service Packs - derweil nur SP1 - und Aktualisierungen aller Art ist selbstverständlich! 

Nun probiere ich gerade, ob eine erfolgreiche optimierte und unbeaufsichtigte Windows 7 Ultimate-Installation mit dem 7Customizer einwandfrei gelingt.

Sollte letztes der Fall sein, so melde ich mich morgen mit der guten Nachricht. 
Sollte es nicht, so melde ich mich ebenfalls morgen und schimpfe übers Schxxx!


----------



## MG42 (12. Juli 2012)

Naja, wäre sehr schön, wenn ein Tool auch unter Win XP (x86_32) funktionieren würde, denn ich werde bestimmt nicht um ein 7 Image zu erstellen Winaufgedunsen7 installieren.
Vlt. wäre das über die Virtualbox zu machen.


----------



## ilchy (16. Juni 2014)

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, so wie sich das gehört 

Der hier ist bereits 2 Jahre alt und ich bin gerade dabei mich über die gleiche Thematik zu informieren.
Leider ging mein Weg ebenfalls über nLite (XP) - vLite (Vista, 50% Win7) zu RT7Lite.

Welches Programm kann man heut zu Tage empfehlen ? hab Enterprise zu hause und so sachen wie das Media Center noch nie genutzt 

Welches Tool empfehlt ihr zur Erstellung eines LiteISOs


----------



## cuby12 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das schon so viele mal versucht mit so viele Programmen NLite, Rt7, lite, ect  Blue Screens, Fehler über Fehler. Wen man dann noch bedenkt das man ja das generiertet Windows incl. aller Updates & Programme einbindet, muss man ja auch den USB stick testen, das es funktioniert, also müsste man x mal Windows 7 neu installieren und Prüfen, ob alles so installiert wird ,wie es Programmiert wurde. Außerdem hatte ich ja auch AIK Versucht: Fazit: viel zu komplex nur was für Informatiker und Hilfe bekommt man dort nicht im Gegenteil, man wird arrogant  " setzt ich auf dein *** und lerne. Lach ich kann auch was falsches  lernen  

Außerdem wenn man Service packs3 installiere erkennt dies Windows 7 nicht und will wiederum alle Updates runter laden, ist das nicht super ?? Ergo wir haben x Informatiker, Hightechnik, aber bisher hat es kaum einer geschaft eine Software zu Programmieren die funktioniert und Bediener freundlich ist. So das ich z.b. 22 Uhr starte und im 9 Uhr kann ich den PC wieder benutzten mit allen Programmen.


Windows 7 per USB zu installieren geht ja schnell ,aber dann Updates, Software, Treiber zu installieren  brauche ich, wenn es gut geht 1,5 tage und dann musst noch der Windows werden.


----------

